# Homemade Tools >  Resto-Mod part 5 New Mortized lead screw wiper motor. See the Video

## Captainleeward

Resto-Mod part 5 New Motorized lead screw wiper motor. See the Video Harbor freight T5980 multi-function tool. lathe parts removed.
Here is this weeks work of making a usable power feed on the x axis. lead screw extension for the gear and hand wheel, gear bracket mount adjustable forwards and back, lever stop screw, gear shield, wiper motor shaft adapter with set screw.
fwd and rev switch box, two way toggle switch low and high speed. and wiring. extension shaft brace bushing bracket.
there is a 2 1/2 horse dc motor driving this mill . treadmill motor and controller. the bed for the y axis has been lengthened by 8 inches from the original model.

----------

Okapi (Nov 11, 2017),

rossbotics (Nov 5, 2017),

Seedtick (Nov 4, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Captainleeward! We've added your Motorized Lead Screw to our Machining category,
as well as to your builder page: Captainleeward's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Motorized Lead Screw
 by Captainleeward

tags:
machining, modification, motor

----------

